# North Attleboro Equipment Auction April 12th



## farmboy52787 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi, has anyone been to this auction they have held in the past?
http://lyonauction.com

Case Snow Management auctions off all their equipment after every year. I am curious if anyone has been and how much the compact loaders and skidsteers go for? Even if you have been, can you provide any details? Thanks


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

seems like a lot of the auctions are pricey lately...more so when you add in the buyers premium


----------

